# What is the background to your username?



## Mortimer (Apr 17, 2018)

My name is taken from a movie called my name is trinity. Mortimer is a gunslinger who gets badly owned by Terence Hill (the Deputy Sheriff). A spaghetti western.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 17, 2018)

_Once Upon a Time in the West _


----------



## playtime (Apr 17, 2018)

because i have fun coming thru the door of this internet crazy land & for me it's certainly _*playtime....*_


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 17, 2018)

playtime said:


> because i have fun coming thru the door of this internet crazy land & for me it's certainly _*playtime....*_


I always just assumed you were a freak


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 17, 2018)

Im from TN and i have a harley
I am sure that was hard to guess.


----------



## ozro (Apr 17, 2018)

Ozro was my great great grandfather, profile pic is him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 17, 2018)

I joined this board with another username.  I had a serious computer crash.  When I got up and running again I logged in with my username and password.  Instead of coming up with my username, it popped up with this one and I kept it.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

My real name is Wil and I'm from Arkansas.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 17, 2018)

FIFTH AMENDMENT  <cop out>


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 17, 2018)

Taken from a friend who was into vacuum tube audio who used it before he passed away, to remember him by.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 17, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Im from TN



That sucks.



TNHarley said:


> and i have a harley



No, you don't.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Erinwltr (Apr 17, 2018)

*Erin go Bragh   *is some how linked to my username.


----------



## playtime (Apr 17, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > because i have fun coming thru the door of this internet crazy land & for me it's certainly _*playtime....*_
> ...



_*i can easily multi task..............*_


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 17, 2018)

Paladin of the Lost Hour


----------



## cnm (Apr 17, 2018)

Lack of imagination


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

playtime said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Protected memory?


----------



## playtime (Apr 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



whatchu talkin'  bout willis?


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2018)

_*Pogo*_ is the title and central character of a long-running daily American comic strip, created by cartoonist Walt Kelly (1913–1973) and distributed by the Post-Hall Syndicate. Set in the Okefenokee Swamp of the southeastern United States, the strip often engaged in social and political satire through the adventures of its anthropomorphic funny animal characters.

*Pogo Possum*: An amiable, humble, philosophical, personable, everyman opossum. Kelly described Pogo as "the reasonable, patient, softhearted, naive, friendly person we all think we are" in a 1969 _TV Guide_ interview.[5] The wisest (and probably sanest) resident of the swamp, he is one of the few major characters with sense enough to avoid trouble. 

. .. His kitchen is well-known around the swamp for being fully stocked, and many characters impose upon him for meals, taking advantage of his generous nature. His full name is Ponce de Leon Montgomery County Alabama Georgia Beauregard Possum —a parody of the blueblood aristocracy of the Old South.  (Wiki)




_Pogo_ combined both sophisticated wit and slapstick physical comedy in a heady mix of allegory, Irish poetry, literary whimsy, puns and wordplay, lushly detailed artwork and broad burlesque humor.

Dalia


----------



## Compost (Apr 17, 2018)

The day I joined USMB I'd spent the day outside at home lugging compost and spreading it around.  I'm a simple gal.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> The day I joined USMB I'd spent the day outside at home lugging compost and spreading it around.  I'm a simple gal.



Ah well there's more than enough compost spread around USMB on a daily basis............


----------



## Compost (Apr 17, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > The day I joined USMB I'd spent the day outside at home lugging compost and spreading it around.  I'm a simple gal.
> ...


Uh huh.  Pogo was a funny comic strip.  You don't live up to the name...at all.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> The day I joined USMB I'd spent the day outside at home lugging compost and spreading it around.  I'm a simple gal.


Manure.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



I rarely go into the dialect, this is true.  I find it humorous but kinda limiting.


----------



## Compost (Apr 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > The day I joined USMB I'd spent the day outside at home lugging compost and spreading it around.  I'm a simple gal.
> ...


I've met men from Texas.  You sir, are no man.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Sari you are sarong.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 17, 2018)

PLATO (computer system) - Wikipedia

When I was an early teen in 1975, my big brother was a computer science graduate from Stanford University, and he got me onto the first online community called PLATO at a lab on campus. I called myself quickhit and played a game I loved called Moon Wars. You would fire at your opponent by typing in an angle. The shot would bounce off the sides of the screen also or be absorbed by the moons. Some of them killed you right away, and we wondered if they were using a protractor.

In 2007, I wanted to join a forum dedicated to bringing back the PLATO community, and I joined as quickhit, but they gave me the name QuickHitGondolin. That didn't work out, but I did use the name QHG on another forum. When that forum was dying, I joined another one and changed it to QuickHitCurepon.


----------



## Compost (Apr 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Ah.  You are man from sarang.  Yeah.  Not a man from Texas.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Oh, if you can't play then hush!


----------



## Compost (Apr 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Oh.  You're losing this game so you wanna play another.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Not with the likes of you!


----------



## Compost (Apr 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Good.  Now I can move on without being rude.  LOLOL


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


Manure.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 17, 2018)

I have been using it since the early 90's. 
People almost always think it means "I am what I seem" to YOU from reading my responses.
But it doesn't.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2018)

My username is a Hunter Thompson reference, as well as a reference to a nickname I had when I was younger, and a reference to Peanuts.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

I been thinking about messaging the doc about changing my user name. Can anyone suggest one for me?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> I been thinking about messaging the doc about changing my user name. Can anyone suggest one for me?



That's beyond my powers.


----------



## miketx (Apr 17, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I been thinking about messaging the doc about changing my user name. Can anyone suggest one for me?
> ...


That name is too long for me, thanks though.


----------



## gtopa1 (Apr 17, 2018)

gt.................grand tourer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




op...........over proof





A1...................of course I'm A1!!!






My first was a number by accident...lasted about a week. I've used this ever since......about fifteen years. 

Greg


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> The day I joined USMB I'd spent the day outside at home lugging compost and spreading it around.  I'm a simple gal.


Not sure that came out right......


----------



## Votto (Apr 17, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> My name is taken from a movie called my name is trinity. Mortimer is a gunslinger who gets badly owned by Terence Hill (the Deputy Sheriff). A spaghetti western.
> 
> View attachment 188572



What a coincidence.  Me too.


----------



## Votto (Apr 17, 2018)

In all seriousness, this is where my  name comes from







You don't know who he is?  He was the best hitter in all of baseball......for about a year..........until they singed a 20 year contract worth millions.......and then got injured and never really the same.

Now he is hitting about .200.  In fact, the entire team is the worst I've ever seen having the worst start since 1931 in club history.  At this pace, they will have the most losses in ML history.  The season just started and they are already 10 games out of first.

Yea!  Go Reds!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> In all seriousness, this is where my  name comes from
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He looks a lot thinner in this pic than he does now.

And you didn't mention his foul ball trolling with fans.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Apr 17, 2018)

Votto said:


> In all seriousness, this is where my  name comes from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wish It Was So Easy to Get the Book on the Bigshots*

Have you ever heard of Bob "Hurricane" Hazel?  In 1957, he came up from the minors, played in 41 games, hit *.403*, and led the Braves to the pennant.  The next season, he hit .211 and never played in the majors again.


----------



## Compost (Apr 17, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > The day I joined USMB I'd spent the day outside at home lugging compost and spreading it around.  I'm a simple gal.
> ...


It came out right.  I don't take this place, or myself seriously.  It's more fun that way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2018)

Compost said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


And you thought I was being serious.........


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 17, 2018)

Went with blackhawk because I like the movie Blackhawk Down.


----------



## del (Apr 17, 2018)

grey


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 18, 2018)

Bleipriester Master Sergeant Battlefield2 Stats


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 18, 2018)

Mine is just wishful thinking. he never leaves the house


----------



## Compost (Apr 18, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Whatever, dear.


----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)

April is my _real_ first name.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2018)

April said:


> April is my _real_ first name.



I dunno Sweetums, I still think of you as your previous name.  It fits.
"April" just sounds so ---- demure. 

Do you have sisters named May and June?


----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > April is my _real_ first name.
> ...


My Angels and my Demons will always be with me..

I'm the only girl...sooo...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2018)

April said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...



Well I know when your birthday is so I'm guessing you were named for your conception?


----------



## April (Apr 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Well I know when your birthday is so I'm guessing you were named for your conception?


 Well, that is about right...

But, according to my mother, she named me after a song my great grandpa used to sing to her...


----------



## Pogo (Apr 18, 2018)

April said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well I know when your birthday is so I'm guessing you were named for your conception?
> ...



Yep, parents always have the alternate story ready don't they.... 

But hey, it's possible...

​


----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2018)

*It was my handle back in the CB days. Indians called cavalry soldiers longknives for their sabers and, although I was in support, it kinda fit me when I was using it.*


----------



## playtime (Apr 19, 2018)

miketx said:


> I been thinking about messaging the doc about changing my user name. Can anyone suggest one for me?



manure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2018)

Mines pretty much self explanatory after seeing our politicians in action over the last thirty years.....


----------



## Eugene (May 2, 2018)

My first name


----------



## petro (May 2, 2018)

Petro is a nickname since I was a child.
A shortened version of my impossibly long Polish last name.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 2, 2018)

Self explanatory...


----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

A  nickname from Grandma Rosanne and Grandpa call me Toutoune


----------



## Likkmee (May 3, 2018)

Mine is from an old buddy of mine who said " Lick Me" on a very high pitched nasal voice to pretty much anyone of authority who was questioning what he was doing at the time. You could barley understand it but those who knew him would laugh like a MOFO especially when he directed it at a badged Nazi .
" Young man. What is your name ? " LLLLLLLLLLLLllllllllllllick~Mii ! Repeated about 3X
What are y'all doing here tonight " ? LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlllllck~Mii !
May I see your license and regi....LLLLLllllick~Mii !


----------



## westwall (May 3, 2018)

Mine is a contraction of a part of my name, and the wall of the Sierra Nevada Mountains where I live.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2018)

Is from a character in a favorite book.   

No, I am not gay, but no, I have nothing against them.

The character was part of a group of adepts that had a specific task.  

I've had this one handle from the beginning of this website.


----------



## Borillar (Jun 13, 2018)

I took mine from my best friend who was killed, to remember him by. He turned me on to the Tolkien books when we were kids. I shared my Stephen Donaldson Covenant series with him. He took the name Borillar from a minor character in the story.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 14, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> My name is taken from a movie called my name is trinity. Mortimer is a gunslinger who gets badly owned by Terence Hill (the Deputy Sheriff). A spaghetti western.
> 
> View attachment 188572


Mine came from a song title.


----------

